# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha de agua 9H dia 3 Junho DOMINGO Valadares

## Jose Neves

Boas

Venho aqui perguntar se ninguéem estaria intressado em ir recolher agua dia 2 de junho em Valdares, em V N Gaia, assim poderia-mos alem de recolher a agua trocar umas ideias e beber ums  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5: , e poderia-mos visitar a Loja do Pisco que fica la perto. 

Fica aqui uma ideia aguardo a vossa resposta,

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas José Neves se vieres me buscar a Lavra alinho contigo,  se não for muito ainda posso levar um cunhado meu com nós. Assim seria mais um para ajudar :yb665:   o que me dizes :Admirado:  ?um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Aceito propostas.....

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas José Neves
Se calhar até vou, dependendo da hora em que a maré esteja baixa.
Fica Bem

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas,então José vens me buscar a Lavra e posso levar o meu cunhado?
Estás a fazer a lista? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   pois uma coisa é certa quanto mais melhor menos cansa :yb665:   :yb665:   e recipentes tens muitos?Pois conviver é uma ideia genial de facto :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,então José vens me buscar a Lavra e posso levar o meu cunhado?
> Estás a fazer a lista?    pois uma coisa é certa quanto mais melhor menos cansa   e recipentes tens muitos?Pois conviver é uma ideia genial de facto  um abraço



Tenho 150 litros a encher :yb665:   :yb665:  

Ir buscar a lavra.... precisas de boleia????

Silverio é desta que vens a minha casa? e aproveitas trazes o tal frag...... e se quizeres trazer mais alguns estas a vontade

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas José,quero eu dizer se precisares de ajuda e convivio só se me vieres buscar em frente á igreija de Lavra é isso tens é de me confirmar se bens ou não e a hora.Posso levar o meu cunhado com nós?um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

Posso te ir buscar nao é esse o problema em relaçao ao teu cunhado, nao pode ser :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  

Eu utilizo o meu comercial para ir buscar agua.... e so cabemos 2

----------


## Jose Neves

Vamos a ver quem vem :Coradoeolhos:   e depois vemos as zonas e podera haver alguem que more para esses lados e queira se juntar ao convivio, mas nao te preocupes a gente ca se arranja

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas.



> Silverio é desta que vens a minha casa? e aproveitas trazes o tal frag...... e se quizeres trazer mais alguns estas a vontade


Se a maré baixa for a hora que eu possa estou lá :Pracima:   (da parte da manhã)
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Se a maré baixa for a hora que eu possa estou lá  (da parte da manhã)
> Fiquem Bem


 :SbOk:  tenho que ver isso ou fazer essa questao a algem, onde posso ver a que horas é a maré baixa na net????????? e onde??????

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Na net na tabela de marés, eu quando tiver um tempito livre vou ver.
Fica Bem

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> tenho que ver isso ou fazer essa questao a algem, onde posso ver a que horas é a maré baixa na net????????? e onde??????


B :Olá: a tarde
Podes ver aqui

http://www.hidrografico.pt/wwwbd/Mar...rincipais.asp#

Depois de entrares na página, colocas o cursor sobre a palavra Leixões e accionas. Em seguida colocas o cursor sobre o botão PREVISÃO e accionas. Abre uma página com a tabela das marés que te dá 11 ou 12 previsões distribuídas pelos três dias imediatos incluindo o dia em causa.
A janela virtual ainda possui as reservas de campo que nos permitiam em tempos fazer a consulta por dias específicos mas isso agora está desactivado sendo necessário fazer como indiquei acima caso não utilizem a nova versão beta cujo acesso se encontra imediatamente ao lado do botão virtual de PREVISÃO e aí depois de terem seleccionado o porto de mar pretendido, neste caso Leixões e o dia pretendido no calendário lá existente para esse efeito, no vosso caso o dia 2, terão a tabela  de previsões a sete dias incluindo o dia que seleccionarem.

http://ih-net-www.hidrografico.pt/Id...rincipais.aspx



No dia 2-06-07 terão baixa mar (maré vaza) às 9.22 da manhã com 89 cm e depois preia-mar (maré cheia) às 15:38 com 3,25 metros e novamente baixar mar (maré vaza) às 21:52 com 84 cm.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Isso vai ser de manha ou de tarde? se for à tarde alinho pq trabalho de manhã...
Pedro, até te trazia, mas estou a trabalhar nos caravalhos e valadares é aqui ao lado. Se não tiver tempo de me juntar à recolha tento juntar-me aos copos e à troca de ideias

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Isso vai ser de manha ou de tarde? se for à tarde alinho pq trabalho de manhã...


 :Olá: Boa tarde
Pelo que escreves não deves ter prestado atenção à informação que dei nesse sentido no post imediatamente antes do teu. Podes lá encontrar todas as respostas.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Telmo de certesa que a recolha da agua vai ser na parte de manhã, ás 9:22 como o nosso amigo Pedro Nuno diz ,pois é a hora que enteressa e não ás 21:00  :yb668:  .Se se formos de holofotes á mineiro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .Mas de certeza te podes te juntar ao convivio :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  .Mas obrigado na mesma Telmo por seres prestavel  :Pracima:  .Confirmas José?Pedro Nuno podias aparecer lá porque não :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  ?E também porque não levar uma frag cada um para trocar?È uma ideia não sei :Admirado:  ,pois tenho só 1 disponivel, porque de corais estou fraquinho.um abraço a todos  :SbOk3:  é sempre bom conviveremos neste hobby :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Telmo de certeza que a recolha da agua vai ser na parte de manhã, ás 9:22 como o nosso amigo Pedro Nuno diz ,pois é a hora que interessa e não ás 21:00  .Se se formos de holofotes á mineiro    .Mas de certeza te podes te juntar ao convívio   .Mas obrigado na mesma Telmo por seres prestável  .Confirmas José?Pedro Nuno podias aparecer lá porque não  ?E também porque não levar uma frag cada um para trocar?È uma ideia não sei ,pois tenho só 1 disponível, porque de corais estou fraquinho.um abraço a todos  é sempre bom conviveremos neste hobby


B :Olá: a tarde
Agradeço o convite mas muito provavelmente não estarei disponível nesse dia. Quanto a recolher água às 21:00, ainda ontem o fiz, ou seja, comecei às 20:30 mais ou menos e terminei às 21:00 e qualquer coisa e havia muita luz do sol, alias quando finalmente fui embora e sol estava a "mergulhar no mar" e tenho tirado muitas fotografias do por do sol assim. É muito calmo e agradável a essa hora e a horas em que pouca gente ou ninguém por lá ande. Quanto a recolher água com noite cerrada, também o faço embora prefira com luar para ver melhor, sobretudo se for praia rochosa, além disso para recolher plâncton é melhor à noite do que de dia e depois pode-se sempre ir "aquecer" com uma "francezinha" bem regada :SbBiere5:  num bar qualquer das imediações que ficam abertos até bem tarde :yb665: .
Experimentem e experimentem também ao nascer do dia quando as marés forem de feição. Fica a sugestão e se forem, apreciem, é único.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Pedro Nuno,de facto tens razão estava a brincar :yb624:   :yb624:  pois agora os dia são grandes.
Mas me convinha que o josé fosse na parte de manhã,pois á noite não poderei ir,vamos ver o que é melhor para ele.Assim também não podia-mos ir até á loja do Pisco se fosse á noite :yb668:  .Um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro Nuno,de facto tens razão estava a brincar  pois agora os dia são grandes.
> Mas me convinha que o José fosse na parte de manhã,pois à noite não poderei ir,vamos ver o que é melhor para ele.Assim também não podia-mos ir até à loja do Pisco se fosse à noite .Um abraço


B :Olá: a tarde
Relativamente a ir à loja do Pisco à noite...se calhar até se pode :yb665: ...se ele participar no "pagode" por exemplo... :yb665: mais isso teria de ser combinado com o Luís que anda sempre a trabalhar :SbOk3: .

Aqui coloco um tópico onde podem ver imagens da praia onde pretendem ir e não só.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7639

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Pedro quando escrevi o meu coment ainda n tinha visto o teu.... :SbSourire21:  . 3 minutos de diferença que foi o que levei a escrever, entre trabalho e espreitadelas no forum.... isto é um vicio :SbSourire: . Sim de facto faz sentido irem de manha. Eu infelizmente n posso. vou lá noutra altura. E já agora tb concordo... o fim do dia é a melhor altura para se ir à praia. A única vez que fui a valadares colectar água, levei a cadela... sol a pôr-se...muito bom. Só quando cheguei a casa é que percebi o que andei a fazer com a dor de costas...

----------


## Jose Neves

boas 9h  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  levantar da cama....

La para as 10h30 estamos despachados e vamos a loja do pisco....

Em relaçao a frags o Silverio tem 1 que eu ganhei no leilao, espero que ele o possa trazer, e em relaçao a trocas tenho o aqua a 2 meses se trouxer algum ficarei sem ele no aqua mas quem tiver uns que possa despensar eu agradeço :yb677:   :yb677:  


Tive aqui uma pergunta de saber qual era a possibilidade de ser domingo de manha e nao sabado???? O Carlos Mota tambem ia e poderia tentar convencer o Luis Pisco a nos abrir a loja no domindo...... Aguardo opinioes


E Pedro Ferreira, obrigado :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas José,em relação ao domingo para mim inflesmente não dá  :yb668: . Pois é nesse dia que se faz em minha casa reunião entre familia.Se for no sábado tudo bem.Entre quinta-feira e sexta agradeço uma confirmação exacta.um abraço amigos :SbOk3:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas José Neves



> Tive aqui uma pergunta de saber qual era a possibilidade de ser domingo de manha e nao sabado???? O Carlos Mota tambem ia e poderia tentar convencer o Luis Pisco a nos abrir a loja no domindo...... Aguardo opinioes


Ora aí está uma ideia excelente, :Pracima:  
Por mim Domingo, quanto ao frag do leilão eu levo.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José Neves
> 
> Ora aí está uma ideia excelente, 
> Por mim Domingo, quanto ao frag do leilão eu levo.
> Fiquem Bem



Silverio mas sabado tambem da para ti???

NOTA: nao é necessario ir buscar agua, mas um convivio e uma ida a uma loja que na minha opiniao é a mais barata no norte, e é so pessoas serias

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas é isso convivio e ir á loja do nosso amigo pisco :Pracima:  
Quanto mais gente for melhor  :Pracima:  mas pelo menos para mim só dá sabado,mas não te esqueças de uma confirmação com antecedencia ok José?um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas José
Sim para mim também dá sabado, embora domingo seria melhor e teriamos a companhia do Carlos, tens que ver qual é a disponibilidade do resto do pessoal.
Fica Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

A mim tambem da mais jeito no domingo, embora sabado tambem podesse ser eu chego a portugal sexta a noite e sabado normalmente ando todo roto....

Vamos a ver se aparecem mais candidatos????

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

no sabado para mim é impossivel :Admirado:  
no domingo em principio não há problema :Pracima:   agua já não preciso recolher pois tenho intrega ao domicilio 
mas estou sempre pronto para beber umas :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  e dois dedos de conversa sobre o hobby

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos :Pracima:  



> agua já não preciso recolher pois tenho intrega ao domicilio 
> mas estou sempre pronto para beber umas  e dois dedos de conversa sobre o hobby


Se há homens com sorte podes considerar-te um deles, com que então água salgada ao domicilo :Palmas:   :Palmas: 
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas Carlos 
> 
> Se há homens com sorte podes considerar-te um deles, com que então água salgada ao domicilo 
> Fiquem Bem



A minha casa é la ao lado nao queres passar por la e entregar 150 litros :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  

Eu tambem prefiro no domingo acho que é melhor, 9 horas na praia

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Se há homens com sorte podes considerar-te um deles,


´não é preciso ter sorte....  basta ter    :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas José Neves
Não sei qual o dia em definitivo que vai ficar mas eu só vou poder mesmo no Domingo, visto hoje ter sido covocado para trabalhar no sabado.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

Ficou marcado para domingo as 8h50 na praia e depois fazemos uma visita a minha casa.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas José
Tou lá :Pracima: 
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá fica umas fotos da recolha  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

Conheço esses bidoes que tens na mala do carro :yb620:  , terça feira ainda tinha uma dor nos ombros :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Foi porreiro o convivio :SbOk:   para a proxima ha mais

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
aquilo era mesmo cara de esforço, levantar cedo ao domingo é obra e ainda por cima alombar com os bidões.

José Neves, obrigado por nos receberes em tua casa e mostrares o teu aquario.

e obrigado pelo vinho. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   era bom. :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas,
> aquilo era mesmo cara de esforço, levantar cedo ao domingo é obra e ainda por cima alombar com os bidões.
> 
> José Neves, obrigado por nos receberes em tua casa e mostrares o teu aquario.
> 
> e obrigado pelo vinho.    era bom.


Nao tens de que???? és sempre bem vindo, ou melhor sao sempre bem vindos...

Em relaçao ao vinho a minha irmã è contabilista no Sograp Vinhos, e arranjo reliquias e vinho a menos de metade do preço praticado nos grandes superMercados.... e como na casa dela nao entra alcool todas as ofertas que recebe vao para minha casa..... e como nao consigo beber tudo vou dando as minhas visitas, devo de ter umas 200, sou fanatico por vinho outras das minhas paixoes

No natal ofereceu-me uma garrafa de vinho do porto numerada tem 60 anos so sairam 1000 e deve de valer uma fortuna.... vai ser aberta quando o meu filho nascer :yb677:   :yb677:  ainda te convido para provares.... 
e trazes um frag como prenda pro bebe :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------

